# Let me show you my Hanch!



## walterwoj (Jul 25, 2020)

I get tired of need a wrench and a hammer (soft) to change collets in my mill.  I also don't like the idea of hitting the draw-bar head with a metal wrench. So I made a hammer-wrench or Hanch!  I started with a broken ratchet handle, turned a 1/2-13 thread on the end (single point backwards/upside-down) then I drilled a hole in a brand new six point 3/4" deep well socket and tapped it.  Then I made head from acetyl/delrin with a square end and pounded it into the drive end of the socket.  I made the little white bushing to hide the turned down section of the handle.  I tested it out and it works!


----------



## tjb (Jul 25, 2020)

Now that's a great idea!

How hard was it to cut the threads?

Regards,


----------



## walterwoj (Jul 25, 2020)

I used a method I learned on you tube for the threading.  The metal was on the hard side but I was running carbide at ~800 rpm for the turning and dropped it into back gear for the threading, so It went well.  Here's the video: 



,  Joe Pieczynski,  I can take or leave some of his videos but this one is a game changer!


----------



## tweinke (Jul 25, 2020)

That is an awesome use for a broken tool. Nice looking "Hanch"


----------

